# Malaysian Visa



## jimninus (Apr 6, 2012)

H, I am from Manila. i just received a job offer to work in Cyberjaya for three years. I want to bring my fiance with me to stay for at least three months to six months. I am also hoping that she could find a job in Malaysia so we could just stay together for three years.

What type of visa should we apply for? will three months of job searching enough to land a job there?

I would appreciate your thoughts and advise.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is not the place for a question like that. The chances of getting an answer is around zero. Now, if the question was about changing a baby's diaper, the Penang expat group would be able to help.
This has got to be one of the worst places on line to get an answer on anything about travel, moving.


----------

